# Need a new Freeride/Powder board!?!?!?!?



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

the malolo was sweet when i demoed it 2 years ago, but i like to ride switch sometimes when i jump and land
it can not ride back-wards worth shi$


----------



## vanish217 (Jan 1, 2007)

i myself have never rode a rome but have heard a lot of people that are very satisfied with it. you may also want to check out the never summer premier or the atomic cold smoke.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

Ok so heres my list so far......... please leave some feedback/advice. thanks alot in advanced!


*Rome-Anthem, Design
Burton- Malolo
Lib tech-Mullet
Atomic- Radon, Dreamraider, Firestarter * 

(someone tell me about atomic... dont know much about them.)

-Pieter


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

Depape said:


> Ok so heres my list so far......... please leave some feedback/advice. thanks alot in advanced!
> 
> 
> *Rome-Anthem, Design
> ...


atomics are built (very fast)


----------



## vanish217 (Jan 1, 2007)

Depape said:


> Ok so heres my list so far......... please leave some feedback/advice. thanks alot in advanced!
> 
> 
> *Rome-Anthem, Design
> ...


and the atomic alibi is the only board to recieve the good wood award three times in the time that transworld has been running the test of snowboards.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

only hing bad about atomic is that they can not handle impacts that well
i would know since i fix them all the time


----------

